# Ciclavia #2 is Sunday April 10



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Come out and enjoy ~8 miles of L.A. streets that will be closed to cars. Also a great event to bring the kids to!

http://ciclavia.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks! now I just gotta try to find the start lol


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I did this today with my wife, 11 year old son and 9 year old daughter. It was really fun!
There were WAY more riders than I expected based on pictures I saw of the first edition.
I started really late (1:30ish) and rode till close to 3 (it was over at 3) so we didn't have the full cicLAvia experience but, it was well worth the effort to get down there. Next year I'll make time for the whole event.


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

BunnV said:


> I did this today with my wife, 11 year old son and 9 year old daughter. It was really fun!
> There were WAY more riders than I expected based on pictures I saw of the first edition.
> I started really late (1:30ish) and rode till close to 3 (it was over at 3) so we didn't have the full cicLAvia experience but, it was well worth the effort to get down there. Next year I'll make time for the whole event.


No need to wait til next year, there will be another one this fall 

Was a great day!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Really? My wife and I were hoping they'd do one in the Valley......:idea:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to need to put this on my calendar for the next time. Looks like fun. Maybe even make a lounge happening out of it ending with this(HW).


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hood Ormanent said:


> thanks! now I just gotta try to find the start lol


Are you in L.A.?

Gotta add you to my "list" for our next lounge gathering.


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

DrRoebuck said:


> Are you in L.A.?
> 
> Gotta add you to my "list" for our next lounge gathering.


yes! I live with my family in Valencia (Stevenson Ranch). 

I'd say thanks for keeping me in mind for rides, but from what I can tell so far those Lounge folks are a little more, shall we say 'on the wild side' than what I'm used to lol.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Good times!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I missed it.


----------

